
/r/place shows how identity politics works (without all the human bullshit) - djestrada
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQKUHb0a4hI
======
FamousWarrior
No it doesn't. It's just a video trying to justify pre-judging others on
bullshit ID labels.

~~~
djestrada
Thanks for the comment! Which "bullshit ID labels" am I using in this video
that you object to?

~~~
FamousWarrior
I said you are justifying or trying to make it OK to be mentally lazy and pre-
judge based on pre-conceived notions through labels. I never said you used a
specific label, since the video talks about the concept of using ID labels and
"how useful they are".

